# What do Professional Engineers do?



## sedemihcra (Oct 9, 2010)

I have to write an essay on:

"Under what circumstances must a person working in an engineering position hold a professional engineer's license in the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania? Be specific, citing examples of job activities that do and do not require licensure."

I have been looking around on google and can't find much. I was wondering if anyone knew a couple of good websites for this information.


----------



## picusld (Oct 11, 2010)

sedemihcra said:


> I have to write an essay on:
> "Under what circumstances must a person working in an engineering position hold a professional engineer's license in the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania? Be specific, citing examples of job activities that do and do not require licensure."
> 
> I have been looking around on google and can't find much. I was wondering if anyone knew a couple of good websites for this information.


Any design that requires PennDOT approval to include:

Driveways design to state roads

Bridge Design

Highway design

etc...

According to the PA Municipal Planning Code, A PE is also required for Cost estimates to be submitted to townships for Bond Purposes.

Either a PE, PLS or RLA is also required for any NPDES permit associated with construction activities (title 25 chapter 92, 93, 102) with a PE required for any on site basin design.

PE, PLS or RLA is required for any land development record plan

Refer to the state board of engineers website act 367. It spells is out there.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 11, 2010)

Check for the State Building Code. When designing a building to be used by the pupblic, the design must conform to the local building codes. The design drawings must be stamped by a registered professional engineer in order to be accepted by the state and local governments before construction can begin.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 11, 2010)

I hope this isn't for an ethics class.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 11, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I hope this isn't for an ethics class.


why?

Is it ethical to yell "movie" in a crowded firehouse?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 11, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this isn't for an ethics class.
> ...


Because that seems to be a simple thing to ggogle and find out. Seems to me like its a lazy kid trying to get someone to do the work for him.



> Is it ethical to yell "movie" in a crowded firehouse?


Yes.


----------



## picusld (Oct 11, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


I just googled it and didn't find anything.

In my experience, an entity will generally want a stamp on anything designed that has the potential to harm the public if it is not done properly so they know who to pin the blame on if someone gets hurt.

I would guess that this goes for all fields.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 11, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


Lighten up there , Francis. All they asked for was some info and websites to help get started.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 11, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


Yeah, come on Captain. It's not like he asked if a graduate paper he submitted for a class at a college could be used for a graduate program at another college. Jeez.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 11, 2010)

^ or looking for PEs to be references on an application....


----------



## Paul S (Oct 11, 2010)

sedemihcra said:


> I have to write an essay on:
> "Under what circumstances must a person working in an engineering position hold a professional engineer's license in the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania? Be specific, citing examples of job activities that do and do not require licensure."
> 
> I have been looking around on google and can't find much. I was wondering if anyone knew a couple of good websites for this information.



Go to the PA PE Board Web Site PA Board , then read the "Law" and "Rules &amp; Regulations" links and you will find the answers.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 11, 2010)

> What do Professional Engineers do?


Spam message boards.... duh.


----------



## SSmith (Oct 12, 2010)

For what little it's worth, I'm a registered PE (in Industrial Engineering). I work as a Reliability Engineer for air defense missile systems in Huntsville, AL. As this is a federal position, it is exempt from a state's PE regulations and does not require a PE.


----------



## sedemihcra (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the answers. These posts gave me some other ideas that I didn't think of before.


----------



## ironman (Oct 15, 2010)

picusld said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


Which im not sure what the point is, the PE is definitly not the one with deep pockets. With rare exception (unless they are near retirement and got really lucky with their investments) most engineers I know are only a few steps from destitution (ie living nearly pay check to pay check). Pinning the blame on a PE does not really buy you anything (plus they have errors and omissions insurnace). I think its a way to better filter a person that has the best chance of knowing what he is doing and talking about.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 16, 2010)

> With rare exception (unless they are near retirement and got really lucky with their investments) most engineers I know are only a few steps from destitution (ie living nearly pay check to pay check).


And that makes us different from other professionals, how?


----------



## Sschell (Oct 18, 2010)

ironman said:


> Pinning the blame on a PE does not really buy you anything (plus they have errors and omissions insurnace).


The parenthetical statement contradicts the previous statement...

If the engineer has insurance, suing the engineer "buys" you an insurance settlement...

...but it is amazing that with the shear stupidity of the premise behind your post(s in general) that detail is what I picked up on.

Wow, I'm grumpy this morning.... better go get some coffee!


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> ironman said:
> 
> 
> > Pinning the blame on a PE does not really buy you anything (plus they have errors and omissions insurnace).
> ...


Yea thats true if you are suing the company that holds the insurance you might get some money but suing the engineer directly is not going to get you very far. That was my point.


----------

